# My ceiling has a water stain....



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I just noticed today that my ceiling in the dining room has what looks like a water stain and a small crack in two places. 

Above it is a second bathroom, that has a tub/shower, and sink and toilet. 

The house was built 6 1/2 years ago. 

Would you say this is a structural/construction problem, because I have a warranty on the home for 7 years. 

What would be causing this water to come through? I thought that piping is tested before you close up any walls, ceilings?

There is a yellowish stain that seems to have dried up now. 


Thanks for your help.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you post a picture? could it be an older stain bleeding through? or it could be someone played in the tub and splashed too much?
or a sink overflow no-one told you about? if it's dried up, most likely not a leak, but..... hmmmm
if it's still under warranty, by all means, get someone in there to at least inspect the area.
it might be an easy DIY fix, or if not....as long as it's covered...

DM


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Call the New Home Warranty people.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> What would be causing this water to come through? I thought that piping is tested before you close up any walls, ceilings?
> There is a yellowish stain that seems to have dried up now.
> Thanks for your help.


1. Take a pencil and make a mark (outlining) the stain. If it grows beyond your outline mark, you know it is still active.

2. Contact your home warranty company.

3. It should be plumbing leak related to the bathroom plumbing. There are a number of possibilities, including the toilet wax ring, tub plumbing (valve, drain, line, or even the tub itself).


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Very good advise from all posts above.

Know that the "yellow stain" is most likely tanic acid (from wood)...not other watered down yellow things.

if dry and not growing, stain may be the result of an "intrussion adventure".

Try to ID area above from the location of stain below. Think like water..it likes to travel the easy path... drywall seams... down hill.. towards ceiling light fixtures / fans...etc.

Odds of source :

1. water on floor / after bath or showers.. not toweled dry in time. Or tub overflow used...? ( those are never checked by plumbers)

( if children still at home... stop short of toothpicks under the fingernails 
and water boarding in soliciting confessions) (child abuse laws forbid theese effective techniques.)

2. wax ring failure ...They can be intermitant..

3. check roof vent stack flashing.. most rely on roof cement that should have attention every 5 years or so.

other sources are possible, but not as prone to intermitant appearance. 

To deal with stain: Try dabbing bleach 50% mix with a sponge.. may take a few attempts... cover up well and wear old work clothing that bleach stain enhance as a badge of experiance.

IF needed kilz & and paint : I like to spot prime with kilz, then prime whole ceiling with kilz..then paint... result ...never know it happened.

You could send written dated notification to the Warranty Co about the stain. This might protect your warranty time sensative rights. They may
even want to try to help ID the source to prevent further damage. 

Yummy Mummy, I have enjoyed your many posts for a long time.. I hope this problem turns into an easy " got it fiqured out" for you.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's help.

I will mark and see if it grows. I am annoyed about this, as it is a new house. I figured this wouldn't happen for while.

I have a question about the overflow. Yes, I have two teenagers, girls, that seem to think they are filthy, and shower twice a day......lol

They usually shower, but I think occasionally one of them decides that life is too difficulty and takes a long bath.......lol

Is the overflow that thing that has a hole in it, so the water goes down if the tub is too full?
And why wouldn't a plumber check that when they did it. 

I am going to clean it, and see if it continues. 
I don't think that my girls flooded the bathroom, and didn't tell me. I hope they didn't.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

A passive approach is to this situation is not the way to go. The short term time frame of your warranty will expire long before the water fairy gives up the leak ghost.
Open up the stained area and work your way up to the source of the problem. Then call the over seeing company to check out the issue and see if they can fix the issue under warranty.
Do it ASAP or you will be fixing it on your dime..
Ron


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just a couple weeks ago I had water coming in on the ceiling directly below my upstairs bathroom. Naturally I figured it was a leak in the supply line, but after turning off the water and opening up the ceiling, I found it was coming in from the roof/soffit area. This was a time when there was a lot of snow on the roof and large icicles were hanging off the gutters. The temperature that day has warmed up a bit so things were starting to melt in a hurry, and for whatever reason it was causing water to come in.

This might not help you much, but something to consider. I agree with being aggressive in getting it resolved, especially if you can get it under warranty. Good luck with it!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

fetzer85 said:


> Just a couple weeks ago I had water coming in on the ceiling directly below my upstairs bathroom. Naturally I figured it was a leak in the supply line, but after turning off the water and opening up the ceiling, I found it was coming in from the roof/soffit area. This was a time when there was a lot of snow on the roof and large icicles were hanging off the gutters. The temperature that day has warmed up a bit so things were starting to melt in a hurry, and for whatever reason it was causing water to come in.
> 
> This might not help you much, but something to consider. I agree with being aggressive in getting it resolved, especially if you can get it under warranty. Good luck with it!


He has a good point YM, where is the stain located? Is it against the wall or in the room more? Like Bob says, think like water..... it could just be an occasional drip from a loose connection... or the wax ring. Being under warranty, there's no reason for you to undertake the problem though, make that phone call! (then let us all know what they say)

DM

DM


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

before you tear up warranty stuff contact proper folks and let them know your intention so your covered. take pics if you decide to make the first cut


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Just an update on my leak. They came out to check it, and it was an overflow problem. 
Are these things not checked when they are put in?

No more baths for my girls. Just showers.

The area in the ceiling is dry now, and I just have to patch up the crack. I just had a difficult time removing the yellow mark on it. I guess I will have to repaint the whole ceiling at some point.

Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Was it where it attached to the tub? Incorrectly mounted? Lack of gasket/sealant?
Sounds like that plumber needs a swift kick in the....

Glad you found the culprit!

DM


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, what an interesting ending. When my wife and I bought our first house, we filled the tub for the kids to have a bath..next thing we knew, water was pouring into the basement. Turned out the overflow wasn't connected at all! Some home inspection:furious:

I get calls all the time for ceiling stains, and for the most part the problem is in the diverter cover. The manufacturer provides a foam seal but a clear caulk on top of the cover prevents leaks longer.


----------



## miles11we (Mar 23, 2010)

with my experiences, if you have enough pipe, just the condensation on the pipes is enough to slowely make a water stain so it isnt necessarily leaking.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> Was it where it attached to the tub? Incorrectly mounted? Lack of gasket/sealant?
> Sounds like that plumber needs a swift kick in the....
> 
> Glad you found the culprit!
> ...


probably all of the above......lol
He didn't say what it was.

I am just glad it isn't anthing else that would require ripping the ceiling.

Now I have to repair the crack and repaint. One of these days......lol



canadaclub said:


> Wow, what an interesting ending. When my wife and I bought our first house, we filled the tub for the kids to have a bath..next thing we knew, water was pouring into the basement. Turned out the overflow wasn't connected at all! Some home inspection:furious:
> 
> I get calls all the time for ceiling stains, and for the most part the problem is in the diverter cover. The manufacturer provides a foam seal but a clear caulk on top of the cover prevents leaks longer.


Yes, some home inspection......lol mine too.....

I thought they check all this stuff before the close up ceilings......


----------

